#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 幻想森林 >  > [遊戲] 【即時戰略】黑與白係列

## wingwolf

*《黑與白》*

資料來源： http://www.freegames.com.cn/eMule/iso/423.html

經過了長達三年的開發，Lionhead工作室的第一款具有絕對高期待值的遊戲終於成功上市了。它是一款有著大量新概念－上帝和奇迹－的大作，而且遊戲給人的感覺也相當的精彩。《黑與白》所涉及到的範圍相當的廣泛，遠遠超過一般典型遊戲設計的範疇。它的最終産品也可以說是相當的完美無暇和具可玩性。盡管如此，遊戲中還有許多不同的元素需要大量的解釋－遊戲中很多元素都是按照主流設計的，但是它的複雜的結構很容易使大部分的新玩家感到困惑。《黑與白》花了設計師Peter Molyneux和其他開發成員的大量心血。雖然遊戲需要你花一段時間熟悉，甚至會讓你受到一定的挫折，但是看到《黑與白》如此精彩的表現，即使存在著一些缺點你也不應該放棄這款難以置信的遊戲。

因爲《黑與白》看上去是如此與衆不同，對如何正確操作這個遊戲感到好奇是一件很自然的事情。從遊戲的各個方面看來很難把它歸入現有的任何一種類型中去，然而，它還是有相似的例子的，《黑與白》作爲一個策略遊戲不僅讓人聯想到Peter Molyneux在牛蛙工作時所制作的幾部遊戲。你在遊戲中扮演的是上帝，整個遊戲中代表你的是一只無實體的手，你的目的就是增加大地上村民對你的崇拜。你不僅可以完全控制遊戲的3D透視視角，而且可以完全控制這個虛擬世界中的每件事情。你可以親自督促使村民的工作更具效率。當你擁有了更多的追隨者，你所能影響的範圍將遍布整個大地，最後影響到其他偏遠的村莊，使他們皈依於你所創造的信仰。在遊戲中村民們對你的信仰是量化的，你擁有越多信仰你的村民，你能控制越廣闊的領土，同時你還擁有更多創造奇迹的能力，而所謂的奇迹本質上類似於以往所說的魔法。

你通過制造各種神迹來激發村民們對你的崇拜。這是遊戲中相當有趣的一部分，因爲它沒有任何限制，你可以隨意的發揮你的創造力。如果你想讓一個村子皈依於你，最有效的方法就是時刻幫助那些村民。你可以在村民的儲存室中放入食物和木頭；你可以用雨來澆灌他們的莊稼；你也可以制造一些不可思議的景象來讓他們留下深刻的印象，例如大量的鴿群；你可以使用魔法屏障來保護他們；你甚至可以從皈依你的村莊中派遣一個友好的傳教士到指定的村莊中去。如果你持續不斷的重複這些行爲，它們對村莊所能産生的效果將會越來越小。這就需要使你不斷的嘗試不同的做法，當然，不可能每件事你都能完成的盡善盡美。另一個獲得皈依較快的方法就是降臨神的災難，例如在村子上空制造火球和閃電風暴，一旦他們的村莊著火，他們很快會相信你的存在。你還可以綁架村民帶到你的村子中去，或者把那些不信上帝的村民擲向天空，這些都會影響他們身邊的人。你還可以降下大塊的石頭雜碎他們的房屋。邪惡的方法能更快的達到目的——但是一旦村民皈依你後，你所能得到的大概只是一個廢墟了，所以選擇適合的和平的手段來擴張領土是相當重要的。

遊戲中其他的上帝的目的都同你一樣，遊戲中有時候會出現幾個上帝同時想控制一個村莊的情況，在這個村莊沒有皈依誰之前，遊戲會陷入一種非常複雜的僵局中。在《黑與白》中領土擴張是非常重要的，你必須同時考慮許多其他的因素。首先，當你的村莊進入自治狀態，如果你不希望他們過分的依賴自己，他們的行動會如你所願。由於周圍環境中所能利用的食物和木頭有限制，所以他們所需要的木頭和食物——遊戲中的兩種主要資源——會逐漸降低到很危險的程度。同樣，你要經常反複地制造適當的神迹來無中生有地提供資源。除了這些，在城鎮中建造新的建築也是一個困難的過程。它需要你先支派一些農民在工場架設好腳手架。爲了建造你想要的建築，你需要連接七片腳手架，一旦準備完成，建造仍舊需要更多的資源和人力。這是一個非常棘手的過程，特別是你的村民不會經常在自己的村莊建造什麽東西。他們會一直抱怨說需要更多的房屋，直到你爲他們建設好基礎。

你的村民可以扮演不同的角色。抓起他們扔在一個敏感的區域，你可以指派給他們特別的任務，並使他們成爲你的信徒。例如，你可以把村民安置在樹林中成爲護林人，同樣也可以創造漁夫，工匠，農夫，建築者，甚至是飼養員，如果扔在一群異性旁邊那將是最幸運的市民了。如果你沒有特別指派給村民任務，他們會嘗試著做所有的事情——但是創造信徒無需什麽代價，各種類型的村民看上去都非常的有能力。不要讓所有的村民都變成信徒是重要的，因爲信徒工作都非常的賣力，以致他們不會在你的神殿前祈禱（而正規的村民會這樣做）。這些祈禱會給予你祈禱點數，你可以利用它來創造奇迹，所以如何平衡信徒的數量是整個遊戲中需要考慮的重點策略。幸運的是你可以抓取信徒晃動他們，以使他們變成普通的村民。

所有上面的一切並不意味《黑與白》是一個簡單的遊戲，也不代表它非常容易上手。幸運的是，它有著令人滿意的圖形－到現在還沒有提到過它壯觀的圖象－這使它非常的吸引人。但實際上體會到這個策略遊戲所包含的所有細微差別需要你花上一段時間。這個問題的部分在於只有50頁的遊戲使用手冊，它提供了還算清晰的消息，但深度不夠。所以無論好壞，你在感受到遊戲的出色設計以前需要花很長的時間來體驗。此外，遊戲的控制有點困難，至少上手的時候是這樣的。設計師們爲遊戲設計了一個不可見的完全鼠標控制界面。這使得遊戲畫面有了長足的進步，看上去更出色甚至更壯觀，但同時，爲什麽其他大多數策略遊戲采用屏幕界面，並且鍵盤的使用和鼠標同樣重要也有它適當的理由。無論如何，只使用鼠標在《黑與白》中進行視角控制是很難掌握的。你按住鼠標左鍵，拖拽屏幕來使畫面滾動。在屏幕的邊緣點擊鼠標後按住，通過移動鼠標可以旋轉視角。你可以使用鼠標的兩個按鍵來放大和縮小畫面。如果你不習慣使用鼠標，你可以使用鍵盤上的按鍵來實現所有的這些功能。無論如何，雖然《黑與白》有著一個非常快速的係統，但是視角控制相當的遲鈍的。

開發者們爲了在遊戲中可以操作物體和施展奇迹而提出了一個非常有趣的概念，並且取得了相當的成功。你可以抓取和丟下任何物品。如果你想扔出物體而不是讓它墜落，你可以在放開物品前在你想要的方向上快速的點擊鼠標就可以了－就像是一個推園盤遊戲。至於創造奇迹，你實際需要在屏幕上按住鼠標右鍵描繪出一個詳細的模式。這些都有著很簡單的外形，你要在很短的時間來記住它、例如，被稱作“大爆炸”的死亡奇迹需要你在空中畫出一個五角星。這個係統的唯一問題就是你可能發現不能很好的相應你的要求－即使你已經有了很多經驗之後，爲了創造一個奇迹你可能還是需要嘗試好多次。幸運的是你可以點擊圍繞你村莊大廳四周的相應的奇迹圖標來創造奇迹。

無論有多少意見，絕大多數的玩家都會同意巨大的寵物是《黑與白》中最出色的東西－每個上帝都可以控制一個作爲個人的化身。你可以教你的寵物模仿許多上帝的行爲。遊戲複雜的行爲人工智能絕對使人著迷，觀察寵物學習各種事情非常地令人興奮。遊戲的這個方面相當的令人滿意而且相當的複雜－盡管它在《黑與白》這個策略遊戲中只占次席的地位。在遊戲進行了半個小時以後，你可以選擇飼養一個寵物，剛開始它們都還只是嬰兒的樣子，徘徊在四周，無助而好奇。由於它的好奇心會讓它嘗試許多不同的事情，你可以用鼠標做出簡單的手勢來給它表示對它的肯定（如輕輕的撫摸它）或表示對它的否定（如拍打甚至是用來敲打），利用不同的表示可以影響生物以後的行爲。你可以利用一些特別的約束來指引它發展的方向，這些約束的影響會使它學習更積極，行動更友善或者更具攻擊性。如果你在寵物身邊施展奇迹，它們也會開始學習施展奇迹。不久以後，你可以讓你的巨牛（或者是猿或老虎）變成農場工人來教它如何灌溉你的莊稼和收獲食物和木頭到你的儲存室中。你還可以訓練它吃一些特定的食物——你可以讓它嘗試任何東西，這是相當有趣的事情——你甚至必須鼓勵它不要在你的神殿中隨意大小便。

你在遊戲中的行爲，將慢慢決定你成爲一個善良的上帝還是邪惡的上帝，而這些對你的寵物都完全無關。這就使得你有很大的柔性。例如，你可以扮演一個絕對善良的上帝，但是你可以象溺愛小孩般的縱然你的寵物，教它所有你本想做的惡事。因此你可以通過制造破壞有效的轉化一個村民，而後又可以讓你的寵物來彌補這些破壞。那些不知所措的村民會很快就皈依你。當然，你也可以讓你的寵物變的凶惡而強暴。無論你的善惡，你的寵物將慢慢長大，漸漸開始顯示它在善惡上所處的地位。這些影響是敏銳的，而且結果是動態的，因此是遊戲中給人印象相當深刻的部分之一。代表你的那只虛擬的手也會根據你的行爲逐漸的變化。

你在單人戰役中會遇到你的寵物，單人戰役是有一係列不同的場景構成的，裏面敘述了關於一些有著神奇力量的古物和一個叫做Nemesis邪惡上帝的傳奇故事。在遊戲中有著許多可隨意選擇的任務，它們大多都很有趣，象遊戲的其他方面，這些任務都是相當開放的。在戰役中，特別是在早期，在一個邪惡的魔鬼和一個慈祥的老人的不同勸說下，你的良心會不停的搖擺。他們會幫助你如何進行遊戲，並且在不同的情況下提供給你完全不同的建議。一旦你發現了你的寵物，它會跟隨在你的戰役中，同樣也會出現在和電腦進行比賽的沖突模式中和以其他人爲對手的在線遊戲中。寵物在一對一的戰鬥中會熱鬧而笨拙的施展奇迹。這些戰鬥看上去非常的壯觀，但是非常難於控制，而且非常容易進行防守。在其他方面，在《黑與白》中有許多不同的動物可供選擇（盡管大多數在遊戲中是隱藏的），訓練你的寵物的方法看起來多樣而且沒有限制，長長的戰役中還有著許多任務，這些都使得寵物和戰役對玩家都有很大的吸引力。

遊戲的絕大部分看起來都同樣的出色。《黑與白》給人留下及其深刻的印象。你可以放大畫面看清楚村民長什麽樣子，或者縮小鏡頭直到你的島嶼變成了海中的一個小點，無論從哪個距離觀察，遊戲看上去都非常的出色。圖象有著大量的細節方面的表現，寵物看上去特別的好，它們有著大量的面部表情和其他動作。如果你靠近村民可以聽到他們的唱歌聲和拍手喝采聲，而如果你在空中，則可以聽到風吹的聲音。在你四處遊蕩的時候，你可以真實的聽到任何聲音。這些聲音在遊戲中的表現相當的出色，盡管你會在玩了一段時間後覺得有些重複。幸運的是你能關閉它們。遊戲的背景音樂也會隨著你的立場改變而改變，聽上去都非常的動聽而且從不掩蓋住遊戲的音效。

對於《黑與白》還有太多的話要說。遊戲的多人遊戲模式非常有趣，因爲你可以和你周圍的朋友較量你們各自所培養的寵物，但是多人遊戲中可選擇的地圖受到限制，而且遊戲緩慢的進程使得想要玩完整個多人遊戲感覺上非常的困難。即使這樣，多人遊戲還是相當平穩的，你可以利用遊戲中提供的完整的GameSpy支持來尋找足夠的玩家，同時，還有一個有趣的現象，多人遊戲中的交談信息會以泡泡的形式出現在你的寵物頭上，如同你的寵物在交談一樣。遊戲中還有一些其他的秘密－如果你在線注冊和進行遊戲，遊戲中的天氣會根據你當地的天氣情況而産生相應的變化。你還能同步收到你的e-mail（如果你使用Microsoft Outlook的話），村民會你地址簿中的人名來命名。《黑與白》也是很少幾款支持新力回饋鼠標技術的遊戲之一，在遊戲中你的鼠標會根據環境的不同而産生微妙的感應。這並不是一種糟糕的感受，盡管在遊戲中它並不會很好的改善你的體驗。Lionhead工作室還計劃不斷的給遊戲新的支持，玩家可以從網站上下載新的寵物和其他東西。

有一件事情是可以肯定的：《黑與白》絕對是一款大作。它的畫面和音樂都及其出色，結合了完美的遊戲性要素和遊戲結構使它是完全獨一無二的。遊戲絕對的開放而且非常的有趣，如果你的電腦配置越好，遊戲也將越出色。《黑與白》遊戲結構中的一些部分可能沒有其他部分有趣，甚至給人以相當的挫折感。此外，遊戲有著很陡峭的學習曲線（需要花很長的時間來掌握遊戲），而且作爲一款即時策略遊戲，它缺少了其他遊戲所有的動作成分。即使這樣，把《黑與白》和其他遊戲放在一起直接比較是不適當的，因爲實際上沒有另外一款PC遊戲能夠把那麽多看上去彼此矛盾的元素如此完美的結合到一款高度完美的遊戲中去。《黑與白》將不斷地給你制造精要，就如遊戲中所施展的那些奇迹一樣。

遊戲下載： http://www.78v.com/download/down_1675.html


圖片






-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*《黑與白2》*

資料來源： http://www.southcn.com/it/itgame/itn...0508081244.htm

玩家作爲天神帶領一個希臘文明與一個好戰的挪威部落爭奪一塊大陸的控制權。在每個關卡開始的時候，首先你都會見到兩位顧問：一位是天使裝的白袍老人，他自然是勸你一心向善；一位紅皮魔鬼，永遠勾引你用暴力解決問題。這兩位顧問會在適當的時候向你透露一些敵人首領的想法。這關中，一開始敵人的領袖的想法是“有一個異族，我們要消滅他！”。隨著你的子民的發展壯大，敵人領袖的想法會變成“這麽多希臘人！怎麽辦？”

玩家的部落開始茁壯成長，房屋越來越多。在黑與白2中，房屋的排列將會影響到城市的發展。過於密集的排列可以讓你的城市容納更多的子民，但同時這些子民會覺得不爽，“神啊！太擠了！”子民們的工作方式仍是由大神您來決定，用您的手彰顯神迹，將子民們放到田地裏，他就會變成農夫；將男人放到女人身邊，他們便會推倒……然後您的子民數量就又上升了。過於粗暴的舉動可能會傷害甚至殺死您的子民，在這種情況下其他子民會聚集在他的屍體身邊哀悼痛哭。

城市進一步發展，你可以試圖在敵人的城市邊建造城市，用你文化的感召力逐步感化敵人。當然，你也可以號召你的子民放下農具，集體參軍報國，將敵人的城市推平。這裏有個很惡搞的細節，你軍隊中的每個士兵都會有名字，從你收到的各式郵件裏找出的名字，所以，難說會在你的大軍裏見到你的朋友、同學、上司……黑與白2支持數百個單位的大混戰，希臘軍團與挪威的蠻族的對峙發展成爲近乎失控的近戰，無畏的士兵一個個倒下，這時候你可以調整陣型，幫助你的士兵們取勝。


圖片






===============================================

一部非常有趣的遊戲
扮演“上帝”，感化人民，培養巨大的神獸
沒錯可以養巨大的神獸XD
第一部開始可以選擇牛、老虎和猩猩
之後還會出現獅子、綿羊、斑馬、北極熊和狼！XD
而第二部開始就有牛、獅子、猩猩和狼！
你可以訓練神獸打架、使用魔法、探索、鍛煉、感化村民等等等等
總之這遊戲的靈活性蠻高
話說抓著村民到處亂扔很有趣（炸

大力推薦~~

----------


## 尊o葆葆

請問一下阿羽大大哦
這個遊戲要怎麼下載呢?
突然想玩玩看,看起來不錯玩哦˙ˋ˙
玩玩看,如果好玩我會找時間來玩^_^

----------


## wingwolf

> 請問一下阿羽大大哦
> 這個遊戲要怎麼下載呢?
> 突然想玩玩看,看起來不錯玩哦˙ˋ˙
> 玩玩看,如果好玩我會找時間來玩^_^


目前只找到1的下載地址
http://www.78v.com/download/down_1675.html
進去後找到最下面的“遊戲下載”

上面的那些隨便選一個點進去就可以了
最好選擇電信鐵通這兩行的，其他的好像連不到下載

那麽祝香槟(?)玩的愉快^^

----------


## 闇影龍

> *《黑與白》*
> 
> 資料來源： http://www.freegames.com.cn/eMule/iso/423.html
> 
> 經過了長達三年的開發，Lionhead工作室的第一款具有絕對高期待值的遊戲終於成功上市了。它是一款有著大量新概念－上帝和奇迹－的大作，而且遊戲給人的感覺也相當的精彩。《黑與白》所涉及到的範圍相當的廣泛，遠遠超過一般典型遊戲設計的範疇。它的最終産品也可以說是相當的完美無暇和具可玩性。盡管如此，遊戲中還有許多不同的元素需要大量的解釋－遊戲中很多元素都是按照主流設計的，但是它的複雜的結構很容易使大部分的新玩家感到困惑。《黑與白》花了設計師Peter Molyneux和其他開發成員的大量心血。雖然遊戲需要你花一段時間熟悉，甚至會讓你受到一定的挫折，但是看到《黑與白》如此精彩的表現，即使存在著一些缺點你也不應該放棄這款難以置信的遊戲。
> 
> 因爲《黑與白》看上去是如此與衆不同，對如何正確操作這個遊戲感到好奇是一件很自然的事情。從遊戲的各個方面看來很難把它歸入現有的任何一種類型中去，然而，它還是有相似的例子的，《黑與白》作爲一個策略遊戲不僅讓人聯想到Peter Molyneux在牛蛙工作時所制作的幾部遊戲。你在遊戲中扮演的是上帝，整個遊戲中代表你的是一只無實體的手，你的目的就是增加大地上村民對你的崇拜。你不僅可以完全控制遊戲的3D透視視角，而且可以完全控制這個虛擬世界中的每件事情。你可以親自督促使村民的工作更具效率。當你擁有了更多的追隨者，你所能影響的範圍將遍布整個大地，最後影響到其他偏遠的村莊，使他們皈依於你所創造的信仰。在遊戲中村民們對你的信仰是量化的，你擁有越多信仰你的村民，你能控制越廣闊的領土，同時你還擁有更多創造奇迹的能力，而所謂的奇迹本質上類似於以往所說的魔法。
> 
> 你通過制造各種神迹來激發村民們對你的崇拜。這是遊戲中相當有趣的一部分，因爲它沒有任何限制，你可以隨意的發揮你的創造力。如果你想讓一個村子皈依於你，最有效的方法就是時刻幫助那些村民。你可以在村民的儲存室中放入食物和木頭；你可以用雨來澆灌他們的莊稼；你也可以制造一些不可思議的景象來讓他們留下深刻的印象，例如大量的鴿群；你可以使用魔法屏障來保護他們；你甚至可以從皈依你的村莊中派遣一個友好的傳教士到指定的村莊中去。如果你持續不斷的重複這些行爲，它們對村莊所能産生的效果將會越來越小。這就需要使你不斷的嘗試不同的做法，當然，不可能每件事你都能完成的盡善盡美。另一個獲得皈依較快的方法就是降臨神的災難，例如在村子上空制造火球和閃電風暴，一旦他們的村莊著火，他們很快會相信你的存在。你還可以綁架村民帶到你的村子中去，或者把那些不信上帝的村民擲向天空，這些都會影響他們身邊的人。你還可以降下大塊的石頭雜碎他們的房屋。邪惡的方法能更快的達到目的——但是一旦村民皈依你後，你所能得到的大概只是一個廢墟了，所以選擇適合的和平的手段來擴張領土是相當重要的。
> ...


感謝分享喔~~~~~來去抓看看~~~~~

----------

